# Comment avoir la TV sur Mac



## mattauche (13 Août 2010)

Comment avoir la TV sur Mac??
Merci de m'éclairer!






iMac i5 / 27"


----------



## ringo.starr (13 Août 2010)

mattauche a dit:


> Comment avoir la TV sur Mac??
> Merci de m'éclairer!
> 
> 
> ...



La recherche avec des mots clés comme "TV OSX" tu connais ?


----------



## tantoillane (13 Août 2010)

Salut,

L'idée de me défouler un bon coup sur un pauv' nouveau membre qui balance sa question sans plus de détail, alors qu'il y a déjà 10 000 sujets la desuus dans le forum m'a traversé l'esprit  ; mais nous sommes vendredi et il fait beau ...

As-tu un abonnement internet qui comprend la TV ? Es-tu dans une zone couverte par la TV hertzienne et/ou TNT ?

Si tu ne veux pas te casser la tête, et que tu as un bon débit (disons 8Méga) tu as des sites qui proposent certaines chaines gratuitement. TF1 proposent sa chaine sur son propre site avec une simple inscription gratuite.


----------



## mattauche (13 Août 2010)

Merci , je vais essayer ton conseil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h17 ----------

Salut tantoillane,
Effectivement je suis un super débutant dans les forums, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour me renseigner et poser les questions!
Mais à juste titre! car ce sont des réponses ou indications comme les tiennent un peu hypocrites et prétentieuses qui me freine à avoir plus de contact dans ces forums.
Question informatique,  cela fait plus de 20 ans que j'utilise les ordinateurs.
  Je te salue, Membre d'élite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------

Salut tantoillane,
Effectivement je suis un super débutant dans les forums, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour me renseigner et poser les questions!
Mais à juste titre! car ce sont des réponses ou indications comme les tiennent un peu hypocrites et prétentieuses qui me freine à avoir plus de contact dans ces forums.
Question informatique,  cela fait plus de 20 ans que j'utilise les ordinateurs.
  Je te salue, Membre d'élite.


----------



## tantoillane (13 Août 2010)

mattauche a dit:


> Salut tantoillane,
> Effectivement je suis un super débutant dans les forums, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour me renseigner et poser les questions!
> Mais à juste titre! car ce sont des réponses ou indications comme les tiennent un peu hypocrites et prétentieuses qui me freine à avoir plus de contact dans ces forums.
> Question informatique, cela fait plus de 20 ans que j'utilise les ordinateurs.
> Je te salue, Membre d'élite.


 
Ouho ! 
Je crois que je me suis mal fait comprendre, et il n'y a pas de mal (enfin je l'espère). La phrase d'introduction de mon premier message était d'avantage destinée à ringo.starr qui a visiblement passé plus de temps à chercher une belle image sur internet pour se moquer de toi quand tu dis "éclairer moi" plutôt qu'à formuler une réponse bien faite qui ici ne disait rien d'autre que "cherches, tu trouvera"

Je te renvoie donc vers mon premier message


			
				moi même a dit:
			
		

> As-tu un abonnement internet qui comprend la TV ? Es-tu dans une zone couverte par la TV hertzienne et/ou TNT ?
> 
> Si tu ne veux pas te casser la tête, et que tu as un bon débit (disons 8Méga) tu as des sites qui proposent certaines chaines gratuitement. TF1 proposent sa chaine sur son propre site avec une simple inscription gratuite.


----------



## ringo.starr (13 Août 2010)

tantoillane a dit:


> ...qui a visiblement passé plus de temps à chercher une belle image sur internet...



Je laisse quelqu'un répondre à ma place.



			
				google a dit:
			
		

> Environ 19 900 000 résultats (0,25 secondes)


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Août 2010)

Parmi les nombreuses possibilités gratuites et payantes, deux payantes du plus cher (sans doute) au moins cher (peut-être).

Le grand luxe, ou presque eyetv d'Elgato (prix en rapport) : *cliquer ici*

Le petit luxe (n'exagérons pas  ) Zattoo petite application à charger qui visualise des programmes TNT (affichage normal et HD), dont France Télévision, mais pas TFI ni M6. Abonnement annuel de 25 (autrefois c'était gratuit). *Cliquer ici*


----------



## mattauche (13 Août 2010)

Merci tantoillane tu me rassure.
iluro_64, J'ai eye TV d'Elgato, même avec l'antenne de la maison seulement avec mon nouvel ordi je n'arrive plus a le faire redémarrer? et j'aimerais bien en plus, savoir si je peu obtenir la tv autrement. Mon fournisseur est SFR=neufbox.
Merci du renseignement.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Août 2010)

mattauche a dit:


> Merci tantoillane tu me rassure.
> iluro_64, J'ai eye TV d'Elgato, même avec l'antenne de la maison seulement avec mon nouvel ordi je n'arrive plus a le faire redémarrer? et j'aimerais bien en plus, savoir si je peu obtenir la tv autrement. Mon fournisseur est SFR=neufbox.
> Merci du renseignement.



Normalement, avec un abonnement internet on a la TV sans difficulté, à condition d'avoir une ligne ADSL suffisamment rapide.

Pour eye TV, il y a peut-être une mise à jour de logiciel à faire suite au changement d'ordinateur. Il faut voir cela avec Elgato.


----------



## tantoillane (13 Août 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Normalement, avec un abonnement internet on a la TV sans difficulté, à condition d'avoir une ligne ADSL suffisamment rapide.
> 
> Pour eye TV, il y a peut-être une mise à jour de logiciel à faire suite au changement d'ordinateur. Il faut voir cela avec Elgato.



Et bien voilà, je pose les questions et il répond 
A titre d'exemple chez orange tous les abonnements ADSL comprenne la TV. Il faut seulement obtenir un décodeur auprès d'eux en échange d'une caution de 49 euros.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Août 2010)

tantoillane a dit:


> Et bien voilà, je pose les questions et il répond
> A titre d'exemple chez orange tous les abonnements ADSL comprenne la TV. Il faut seulement obtenir un décodeur auprès d'eux en échange d'une caution de 49 euros.



Exact, mais Orange a l'habitude de jouer savamment avec son statut d'opérateur historique pour ne pas faire comme les autres. C'est le "tout en un dans plusieurs boîtes" avec supplément de caution. Il est vrai aussi qu'Orange s'appuie sur une réputation de qualité de son réseau. Il est vrai que les pannes sont extrêmement rares (en ce qui me concerne en tous cas). Il est vrai que lorsque la panne est difficile à cerner,"ils" font des efforts (ça m'est arrivé une fois). Il est vrai aussi qu'on peut douter du diagnostic. La seule panne que j'ai eu, qui a duré une journée environ, a disparue comme elle était venue, avant que l'intervention au central qui contient le modem ait eu lieu ! Il est encore plus vrai que la bande passante est manipulée et est fonction de l'utilisation. Ainsi, alors que je peux prétendre à un débit de 12 Mbits/s je ne dépasse jamais 6,47 MBits/s. Si j'avais prix la télé, j'aurais davantage, lorsque la télé est utilisée 

Conclusion : Orange c'est peut-être bien, mais peut  faire bien mieux pour le surcoût.


----------



## franckess (14 Août 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Exact, mais Orange a l'habitude de jouer savamment avec son statut d'opérateur historique pour ne pas faire comme les autres. C'est le "tout en un dans plusieurs boîtes" avec supplément de caution. Il est vrai aussi qu'Orange s'appuie sur une réputation de qualité de son réseau. Il est vrai que les pannes sont extrêmement rares (en ce qui me concerne en tous cas). Il est vrai que lorsque la panne est difficile à cerner,"ils" font des efforts (ça m'est arrivé une fois). Il est vrai aussi qu'on peut douter du diagnostic. La seule panne que j'ai eu, qui a duré une journée environ, a disparue comme elle était venue, avant que l'intervention au central qui contient le modem ait eu lieu ! Il est encore plus vrai que la bande passante est manipulée et est fonction de l'utilisation. Ainsi, alors que je peux prétendre à un débit de 12 Mbits/s je ne dépasse jamais 6,47 MBits/s. Si j'avais prix la télé, j'aurais davantage, lorsque la télé est utilisée
> 
> Conclusion : Orange c'est peut-être bien, mais peut  faire bien mieux pour le surcoût.



Bonjour mattauche
  Je viens de regarder votre demande afin de regarder la télé avec votre amc sans rien rajouter. vous pouvez la regarder ici , mais pas la 1 ni la 6

http://thireus.dareyourmind.net/index.php/macos-apps/12-orange-tv-sur-votre-mac
en vous servant du dernier VLC.
a plus 
Franckess


----------



## mattauche (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour franckess
Je vais essayer sur l'adresse que a noté merci, mais j'ai je me suis inscrit  sur le site que iluro_64 à noté et cela fonctionne!.
Pour iluro_64, j'ai recharger eyetv hybrid sur mon nouvel ordi, avec le disque et le code et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas??? Sur mon iMac 24" cela fonctionne, à n'y rien comprendre!!


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Août 2010)

mattauche a dit:


> Bonjour franckess
> Je vais essayer sur l'adresse que a noté merci, mais j'ai je me suis inscrit  sur le site que iluro_64 à noté et cela fonctionne!.
> Pour iluro_64, j'ai recharger eyetv hybrid sur mon nouvel ordi, avec le disque et le code et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas??? Sur mon iMac 24" cela fonctionne, à n'y rien comprendre!!



Quelle est la version de MacOS sur l'ancien iMac 24" (Tiger, Leopard ou SL, avec quel numéro de version : 105.x ou 10.6x ?), et sur le nouveau iMac 27" (SL 10.6.4 sans doute) ?

Il est possible (et vraisemblable) que ce ne soit pas les mêmes versions. Si c'est le cas, cela signifie que la version du logiciel d'Elgato pour eyetv ne soit pas la bonne. Il faut alors aller voir sur le site d'Elgato s'il n'y a pas une nouvelle version de ce logiciel. Je suggère cela car des nouvelles publiées par Mac G ont fait été de révisions à ce sujet.

Est-il possible d'avoir davantage de renseignement sur le non-fonctionnement d'eyeTV ?
Rien ne fonctionne ? Pas de réception ? Écran noir ?
Vidéo bizarres ?
Paramètres de réglages à changer pour l'iMac 27" (préférences d'Elagto) ?

Même position d'antenne pour les deux macs ?
Même connexion du boîtier d'Elgato au Mac ?


----------



## mattauche (15 Août 2010)

iluro_64
Sur les deux iMac 24" & 27" j'ai la même version de Snow Leopard 10.6.4
et quand je vais sur le site Elgato il y a les Caractéristiques techniques mais pas les causes de
mon problème?
Et le forum est en anglais???


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Août 2010)

mattauche a dit:


> iluro_64
> Sur les deux iMac 24" & 27" j'ai la même version de Snow Leopard 10.6.4
> et quand je vais sur le site Elgato il y a les Caractéristiques techniques mais pas les causes de
> mon problème?
> Et le forum est en anglais???



Je suppose que la version du logiciel d'Elgato est EyeTV 3.4.2 ?

Après une visite sur le site d'Elgato, rubrique Support, Questions les plus fréquentes, n'y a-t-il pas de possibilités de questions et de réponses sans les différentes rubriques ?


----------



## mattauche (15 Août 2010)

la version du logiciel d'Elgato est EyeTV 2


----------



## cachouflex (27 Août 2010)

Quand je lis les avis d'ILURO_64 et de Mattauche, je suis toujours aussi perplexe sur l'idée d'investir dans la clé d'ELGATO.

Je ne pourrais déjà pas l'utiliser pour capter la TNT (prévue pour mars 2011 dans ma vallée...). 

En tout cas, je suis déçu par la WEB TV d'Orange. Le visionnage via le  player VLC ne donne pas une belle image. La résolution n'est très bonne,  avec des contours floutés. J'ai pourtant une connexion théoriquement de  20 MO (en WIFI) qui devrait suffire. De plus, l'application "plein  écran" du player n'occupe pas tout l'écran de l'ordinateur.

Alors en analogique, j'ose pas imaginer ce que ça donnerait. 

Du coup, j'hésite vraiment pour Elgato, vu le prix...


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Août 2010)

cachouflex a dit:


> Quand je lis les avis d'ILURO_64 et de Mattauche, je suis toujours aussi perplexe sur l'idée d'investir dans la clé d'ELGATO.
> 
> Je ne pourrais déjà pas l'utiliser pour capter la TNT (prévue pour mars 2011 dans ma vallée...).
> 
> ...



Mon hypothèse est que notre ami Mattauche a un problème d'incompatibilité entre son logiciel installé (EyeTV 2) et son système d'exploitation SL. Sur le site d'ELGATO la version est EyeTV 3.4.2, sans doute plus récente et plus en accord que celle qui est installé.

Quant à la télé par Internet, je n'ai que deux expériences relativement courtes. L'une par l'ancien opérateur Télé2 (passé chez SFR si je ne me trompe pas) où les images étaient hachées et saccadées, l'autre chez Orange où c'était juste un peu mieux. Le mieux que j'ai vu c'est la télé sur Numéricable à Paris (pas chez moi), avec une "box" faisant magnétoscope comme le FreeBox (par exemple). Si je m'intéresse à ELGATO, c'est en raison du côté hybride d'une des solutions proposées, et la possibilité de faire de mon iMac une second téléviseur si besoin est. Avec les solutions logicielles comme Zattoo, les chaînes comme TFI et M6 ne sont pas disponibles. Il faut aussi bien se persuader qu'avec des solutions logicielles, les applis travaillent à la résolution. Une image HD n'aura jamais que 720 px et une full HD n'aura jamais que 1080 px. Si l'on demande l'affichage plein écran cela détériore d'autant plus la qualité (impression de flou) que l'agrandissement de l'image sera grand, car les "agrandisseurs" d'image ne doivent pas beaucoup optimiser la détérioration de la qualité. Il n'ont sans doute pas le temps de le faire en temps réel.


----------



## cachouflex (29 Août 2010)

L'image provient de la résolution mais aussi de la réception. Pas certain que le flux WIFI puisse remplacer la qualité de réception de la TV numérique.

D'accord, j'ai pas le top du top pour regarder la TV (Ecran 13 pouces d'un MacBook Pro  - processeur 2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 DUO - OS X 10.6.3 - processeur graphique de base avec 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR3, partagée avec la mémoire principale). 

Mais l'image d'un film téléchargé, regardé via Quick Time, reste quand même plus grande et de meilleure qualité que du direct via WIFI. Evidemment, j'ai pas essayé le transfert via lien HDMI pour visionner sur la Télé (2 X plus grande). Là, j'ai des doutes sur la restitution...

En attendant, je cherche comment avoir au moins auprès une réception TV en numérique. J'ai pas confiance dans le hertzien. Après j'essaierai ELGATO.


----------



## Oizo (29 Août 2010)

cachouflex a dit:


> En tout cas, je suis déçu par la WEB TV d'Orange. Le visionnage via le  player VLC ne donne pas une belle image. La résolution n'est très bonne,  avec des contours floutés. J'ai pourtant une connexion théoriquement de  20 MO (en WIFI) qui devrait suffire. De plus, l'application "plein  écran" du player n'occupe pas tout l'écran de l'ordinateur.




C'est vrai que niveau qualité sur la plupart des chaînes la WebTV Orange c'est plutôt moyen. Pour le plein écran par contre aller dans le menu "vidéo", et choisir "Rogner" puis "16:9". Lancer ensuite le mode plein écran et cela occupera tout l'écran de l'ordinateur. Le problème est qu'il faut refaire cette opération à chaque lancement.


----------

